# Donkey fed live to lions in zoo in China - despicable



## hopscotch bandit (23 June 2017)

This poor little donkey was thrown in the water in the tigers enclosure in a zoo in China whilst alive. The shareholders of the zoo were annoyed that their animals were not making enough money for them and couldn't afford to keep it.  The poor creature took an agonizing 30 minutes to die because the lions didn't have a clue how to kill it swiftly because they have been brought up in captivity and fed dead raw meat!http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-40170419 I am appalled at the depravity shown by these people.
The videos have gone viral in an attempt to shock people and get the zoo closed down and the animals freed.
This clip is disturbing http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...FC735BC1459FDF6FD4BDFC735BC1459FDF6&FORM=VIRE


----------



## KautoStar1 (23 June 2017)

old news this one HB.
Awful none the less.
Poor donkey.
Poor tigers.

Did you know there are more tigers in captivity in China than there are wild across the rest of the world.  All so they can farm them for Chinese herbal medicine and "delicacies" such as tiger penis soup.  We are in the 21st century.  When will people learn eh ?


----------



## tristar (23 June 2017)

i gather animals don`t have rights in china, wherever possible i won`t buy chinese, someone thought it was great that 5000 tb`s were being exported to china, i nearly exploded with rage, the treatment of cats and dogs is barbaric,.


i often wonder what politiciens think when they see these things on tv  don`t they have feelings to do do something about it, or should i say brains!

mind you they can`t run their own countries  succesfully most of the time, useless lot.

don`t buy chinese if possible


----------



## hopscotch bandit (23 June 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			old news this one HB.
		
Click to expand...

aha didn't realize - it came up on my FB news feedy thingy.


----------



## Cecile (23 June 2017)

The UK has its share of oxygen thieves too

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/l...t-barbaric-attack-13220382#ICID=FB-Wales-main


----------



## Lizziehorselover (23 June 2017)

That's horrible to watch :-(


----------



## fburton (23 June 2017)

I couldn't bear to watch the video. I suspect it would make me physically ill to see it.



tristar said:



			i gather animals don`t have rights in china,
		
Click to expand...

They don't have rights here either - but we do care for and about their welfare a lot more!

It is distressing that, while we are all human beings, other cultures can be so different from ours on issues we (rightly!) feel strongly about. Gandhi said "The greatness of a nation can be judged by the way its animals are treated". By that standard we are fairly good, but China is terrible.


----------



## ameeyal (23 June 2017)

Didnt watch, im a hard person, but what the chinese do to bears getting their bile from them, brings me to tears, in another life i would be a campainer against the bears, such heartless people,,


----------



## cobsarefab (9 July 2017)

The poor poor donkey! I fidnt Watch as I'd have probably found it too upsetting for me


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 July 2017)

hopscotch bandit said:



			This poor little donkey was thrown in the water in the tigers enclosure in a zoo in China whilst alive. The shareholders of the zoo were annoyed that their animals were not making enough money for them and couldn't afford to keep it.  The poor creature took an agonizing 30 minutes to die because the lions didn't have a clue how to kill it swiftly because they have been brought up in captivity and fed dead raw meat!http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-40170419 I am appalled at the depravity shown by these people.
The videos have gone viral in an attempt to shock people and get the zoo closed down and the animals freed.
This clip is disturbing http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...FC735BC1459FDF6FD4BDFC735BC1459FDF6&FORM=VIRE

Click to expand...

sorry i cannot click on the link or watch the video as it will haunt me to much


----------



## Honeylight (11 July 2017)

A relation of mine lived in China for a few years as her husband had a job there. The stories she told me were horrific...babies being thrown from cars on the motorways because they were unwanted, a child knocked down on the street and people just walking by. Dogs of fashionable breeds abandoned and changed. A pony dying of colic at a riding stables, my relation spoke some Mandarin and appealed to the owner of the stables to get medical help, the reply was "we have new pony next week....."
She said it is very cruel country, so the donkey incident is no surprise at all.


----------

